# Yet Another Royal Purple Thread



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Just a quick post to say, hmmm, how shall I put this...

_*"WOW! What an incredible difference!"*_

I just had RP Synchromax pumped into the tranny and RP Gear-Max into the diff. The difference in shifting is just beyond description...I had noticed shifting getting increasing balky as of late (the fluid therein had been in there since the tranny grenaded 17k miles ago), even to the point where I was starting to miss 3-4 shifts....now it shifts through the entire range like _buttah_. The diff is noticably less noisy as well...weird how sometimes you don't hear a sound that comes on slowly.

If you haven't done this yet, _you are a fool._


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Just a quick post to say, hmmm, how shall I put this...
> 
> _*"WOW! What an incredible difference!"*_
> 
> ...


+ 1


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Groucho

It's taken you 50,000 miles to finally do the second most improtant GTO mod!?!?! C5 front brake pads and Valvoline Synpower being #1!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Xman said:


> Groucho
> 
> It's taken you 50,000 miles to finally do the second most improtant GTO mod!?!?! C5 front brake pads and Valvoline Synpower being #1!



Technically, I've only had the transmission for for 16,000 miles...


----------



## MostlyStock (Aug 31, 2005)

Where do you get RP?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

MostlyStock said:


> Where do you get RP?


I got mine at a local rod & custom shop near my house...they ordered it in for me... a place called Cruzers in Bakersfield.

http://www.royalpurple.com/dealers/dealers.html

Ignore the Pep Boys / Auto Zone / etc....they are all cluesless bastards indeed.


----------



## MostlyStock (Aug 31, 2005)

Is there a drain plug that allows all of the current fluid out or is a large portion of the existing fluid left in the tranny? Is removing the tranny the only way to truly empty it?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

MostlyStock said:


> Is there a drain plug that allows all of the current fluid out or is a large portion of the existing fluid left in the tranny? Is removing the tranny the only way to truly empty it?


We just drained and filled as normal...


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

NAPA usually carries a wide range of RP products. Beware that the tranny needs 4.6 quarts and only 4.0 will go into the "fill" plug. I jacked the drivers side of the car up and got all I needed in that way. Others use the back-up switch on the passenger side of the tranny. However, make sure you don't put more than 4.6 in because you can fit in almost 6 quarts via the back-up switch.


----------



## MostlyStock (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for the help


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Xman said:


> Beware that the tranny needs 4.6 quarts and only 4.0 will go into the "fill" plug. I jacked the drivers side of the car up and got all I needed in that way. Others use the back-up switch on the passenger side of the tranny. However, make sure you don't put more than 4.6 in because you can fit in almost 6 quarts via the back-up switch.


Crap. That's right.

Oh well...I'll add the other ~0.6qt when I replace the B&M shifter gasket next w/e.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I use Torco Synthetic in my Diff and Tranny.... and Mobil Synthetic in the engine. I would recommend that no matter what Synthetic you choose... JUST DO IT! 

I don't think you will find a single "synthetic" complaint out there.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

LS2FAST said:


> I use Torco Synthetic in my Diff and Tranny.... and Mobil Synthetic in the engine. I would recommend that no matter what Synthetic you choose... JUST DO IT!
> 
> I don't think you will find a single "synthetic" complaint out there.


I tend to agree, though I personally believe some are better than others... 
Switching to any synthetic will result in an improved feel, and it will hold up to the heat better as you can see on the chart at the bottom of this page:
AMSOIL ATF


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Just a quick post to say, hmmm, how shall I put this...
> 
> _*"WOW! What an incredible difference!"*_
> 
> ...


I dont want to be a fool so I got 5Qt Synchromax today @ Southern Performance Clearwater Fl. Hope to have time to install Friday. Only 2200 mi. so far changed oil @ 1000 mi.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Holden said:


> I dont want to be a fool...


No. No, you don't. :cheers


----------



## Jumbojet (Oct 12, 2005)

Newbie here. I plan to change the engine oil at 500miles. What is best Amsoil,Royal Purple or Redline?

Also. I got a M6 and what brand(above 3)is best for this unit and should I change this ASAP or wait a bit until the car is a little more broken in? What weight oil for the M6 and how often do you change it?

And lastly what brand(above 3) for the rear? This is my DD and I got 248miles so far.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Jumbojet said:


> Newbie here. I plan to change the engine oil at 500miles. What is best Amsoil,Royal Purple or Redline?
> 
> Also. I got a M6 and what brand(above 3)is best for this unit and should I change this ASAP or wait a bit until the car is a little more broken in? What weight oil for the M6 and how often do you change it?
> 
> And lastly what brand(above 3) for the rear? This is my DD and I got 248miles so far.


I would listen to Groucho someone said he knows what he is talking about. I plan to use Mobile 1 so far I used 10-30 first time. As far as when, I think its preference. Im putting Synchromax in my M6


----------

